# Whizzer Clutch Arm



## mnich797 (Mar 2, 2019)

Anyone know if there is a difference in the clutch arm for a Bi-matic and lever actuated clutch?


----------



## bike (Mar 2, 2019)

I think there is no provision for the cable on the bimatic arm


----------



## mnich797 (Mar 2, 2019)

bike said:


> I think there is no provision for the cable on the bimatic arm



That is what I was thinking. Im piecing this together and want to use an auto clutch. I wonder if my arm which has the slot for a cable will work with a Bi-matic clutch?


----------



## whizzerbug (Mar 2, 2019)

you can use the slotted one no problem


----------



## mnich797 (Mar 2, 2019)

whizzerbug said:


> you can use the slotted one no problem



Thank you!


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 6, 2020)

The auto one will work on the cable situation with a spacer.  Call Joe Cargola


----------

